# That's It for the Mail Room!



## WG Story Drone (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, gang, we’ve gotten to the end of the received story submissions in the Weight Room Mail Room: by quick count, that’s eighty-plus tales that the story drones have managed to move out of limbo onto the Stories Board. Now, yours truly is gonna retreat to the dark comfort of the Archives &#8211; and dream of hungry fat ladies and of writers who know how to spell “barely.” Keep on fanta-sizing!


----------



## bentleydev (Dec 30, 2005)

So when will the stories get added to the library?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes when? I can't wait! Keep up the great work!
BBW Meg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it okay for new writers to submit here? 

I have a story or three kicking around I'd like to share with an audience.


Dennis


----------



## James_au (Jan 5, 2006)

You're a pretty cool mole.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 5, 2006)

For those who dont know the present situation, the Stories Board was initiated last fall by Conrad after longtime librarian Wilson Barbers finally had to give up the position due to other commitments. Wilson had been editing and coding submissions to the Weight Room for years, and while several folks had volunteered to take his place, none of em were apparently able to follow through since the volunteer position remained unfilled for months. 

With the initiation of a new board system, our webmaster decided to include a stories board so that regulars would have a place to post their new fiction  and the backlog in the Weight Room mail bag would be dealt with. Board posting is different from putting up a page on the web, though; for the stories to be ready for that, they would need to be html coded (and in some cases edited much more than they have been), which requires at least one committed librarian.

For, now at least, the primary forum for stories on the Dim site, is this here board. If you have new ones (in answer to Still a Skye Fan), the board is the place to submit em! At some point, hopefully, a new librarian will emerge to take on that jobs awesome responsibilities, but until then, _this _is the place. . . 

And _you're welcome, _dannyz_au!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 5, 2006)

WG Story Drone said:


> For those who dont know the present situation, the Stories Board was initiated last fall by Conrad after longtime librarian Wilson Barbers finally had to give up the position due to other commitments. Wilson had been editing and coding submissions to the Weight Room for years, and while several folks had volunteered to take his place, none of em were apparently able to follow through since the volunteer position remained unfilled for months.
> 
> With the initiation of a new board system, our webmaster decided to include a stories board so that regulars would have a place to post their new fiction  and the backlog in the Weight Room mail bag would be dealt with. Board posting is different from putting up a page on the web, though; for the stories to be ready for that, they would need to be html coded (and in some cases edited much more than they have been), which requires at least one committed librarian.
> 
> ...




Thanks Drone. I'll share something here, soon.

I also happen to work as a reference librarian in the real world. Being a librarian here would be cool but I've got too much going on at the moment to properly devote to the job you describe. Perhaps in the near future?

Dennis


----------

